# Cisco error Reason 412



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I changed to a DLink DIR-655-SW router from a old DI-624. Now my VPN connection to work automatically started working. Do not get error Cisco error Reason 412 What changed from switching routers made the connection work without opening ports?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You are already getting assistance here. Please refrain from posting duplicated Posts/Threads. Thanks.

Closed.


----------

